# Vacuum Sealers Unlimited VacMaster Pro305 Ordered & On The Way



## jaybone (Jun 21, 2013)

Weather forecast showed a couple of 50 degree nights here so decided to cold smoke ~15 lbs of cheese on my WSM.
Used my A-Maze-N AMNPS and smoked in 2 different batches using apple pellets for one smoke and Pitmasters for the other.
Got 1st batch smoked and rested then started baggin' em with my FoodSaver V3880 when it happened.
About 1/2 way through vac sealing the 1st batch the FS quit pulling a decent vacuum.
Did all the cleaning recommended in the manual and still no go.
This is the 2nd FS product that I've owned and this one didn't last a whole year before it went belly up!!!  Arggh!!!

Had read other Forum threads about Vacuum Sealers Unlimited so decided to do a bit of research for a new sealer.
E-mailed Lisa at VSU for replacement recommendations and she responded promptly with several possible candidates.
Talked to Lisa on the phone and decided to go with the VacMaster Pro305.
It's a little pricey (~$300) but I'd rather pay a little more and have a reliable unit that will last.
Also ordered some of her premium bags following Forum member advice and recommendations.
Went with the 100 pint / 100 quart bag combo and 2 ea. 8" X 20' roll twin packs.

Hope they get here soon.
Don't like leaving the smoked cheese sitting too long in the refrigerator without being sealed.

Anyone else have the VacMaster Pro305 and if so how do ya like it?


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 21, 2013)

Lisa is great.  They give great customer service like Todd does!

Kat


----------



## jaybone (Jun 25, 2013)

Guess what showed up on my doorstep today;












DSC01175.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jun 25, 2013






What a solid build on this VacMaster Pro305 sealer.

Got the rest of my cheese sealed up;












DSC01177.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jun 25, 2013






Am very pleased with the operation of this unit!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

Neat thing about the premium bags is you can slip a label in the outer pouch and don't need to write on the pack. Of course you have to remember to make labels!!' Works really good with cheese and makes for a nice presentation when giving as gifts.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Neat thing about the premium bags is you can slip a label in the outer pouch and don't need to write on the pack. Of course you have to remember to make labels!!' Works really good with cheese and makes for a nice presentation when giving as gifts.



Your label idea is a great one.
Don't have to worry about smeared ink, etc.
Thanks,

Jay


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2013)

JayBone said:


> 2 ea. 8" X 20' roll twin packs.
> 
> Hope they get here soon.
> Don't like leaving the smoked cheese sitting too long in the refrigerator without being sealed.


It wouldn't last a day in my fridge!


----------



## jaybone (Jun 26, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> It wouldn't last a day in my fridge!



It's hard to wait the 2 + weeks before sampling.
The wife has been commenting about how the whole fridge has a smoky smell all of the sudden.
Got it all sealed up now so maybe that'll help alleviate the new fridge aroma.


----------

